# Tau Empire Project Log



## Sir Spamalot (Jun 8, 2009)

(I'LL EDIT THIS WITH FLUFF AS SOON AS I CAN)

Here's the start of my tau army. The army is designed around Cityfight(due to that being my board at home) and only one thing painted so far!
Let's start with some conversions shall we(My favourite thing!)

First is my commander, and possible entry for GD next year. The conversions should speak for itself so far. Still a WIP. I really need a guard head that looks like he's screaming in pain 


























































Next up is my custom sniper drone spotter. I figured that lugging that huge bulk of a spotter around a city would be lethal, so i opted for a more handheld version.


























Now my custom kroot shaper, with pulse rifle.


























Here's my Ethereal's honor guard WIP. They all have 'loin cloths' to show then apart. They'll also have a slightly modified colour scheme.


























And now for the first painted model! This is what the Honor guard have the 'honor' to guard.










































I'm pleased with the ethereal so far. He's nearly finished. Just needs a base and some touching up.

Any C&C is greatly appreciated guys! (And much needed )


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Awesome poses, dude.


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

loving your skill with the glue, also great painting on them minis, loving them, have some rep !


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Fine work. The battlesuit wasting the guardsman is a very complex pose but well executed.
Rep

There is a catachan trooper head that is yelling. he might do the trick.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Really liking the look of the commander, and the small subtle conversions throughout the units so far. Looking forward to seeing painted models! 

Get them done!! :victory:


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Very nice Tael-pattern Battlesuit. Very well executed. At this rate GW just needs to purchase his design and sell it with the frequency it has spread into use by several Tau players.

Nice painting on the Etherial as well.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Great battlesuit dude, its top notch. I really like the way the plasma is sort of bursting into white-hot death all over his body. I also like the idea of the loin cloths to separate your honour guard from the rest.

+rep


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice indeed. One more for the greater good 

Keep it coming!


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

the first pic made
me giggle, yeah i admit it..i giggled.


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

I love the commander conversion, i did something abeit not as complex or epic with one of my space marines with a rocket launcher, ill have to post it sometime


----------



## Sir Spamalot (Jun 8, 2009)

*Updates!*

I got some new pictures for you!

First is a few shots show ing my full army. I just need 3 more boxes of firewarriors and 2 boxes of kroot. And that'll be my full army. A quick note:this whole army needs stripping quite badly 

Pathfinders and their devilfish










Kroot and broken broadside in the background










6 battlesuits(commander, body guard, and elite of 3.










Devilfish, firewarriors, and stealthsuits










Vespids and Hammerhead










Close up of the Vespids










Sniper Drone Team with the Spotter










The ethereal and his honour guard.











My commander has had the flying stand removed and a slight bit of repositioning.


















Finally, here's my test scheme painted quickly on a drone. There will be a lot of battledamege on pretty much everything. Due to the fluff(which will be up later)

























I know the painting isn't very good  It was just a quick test.

Enjoy guys  Any C&C is greatly appreciated


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing your army grow. I especially like the suit conversion. I want to see it painted! Keep it up.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Like the scheme man. Now try it on a fire warrior


----------



## SMman3211 (Nov 27, 2009)

great army love your commander


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Fantastic conversion especially for one so young!.

Have some much deserved +REP!


----------

